# Wanted: Tecumseh 5 Hp add on alternator kit



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Howdy All,

I want to add a light to my Toro 421 now powered by a 1998 Tecumseh 5 HP engine.
I think I need Toro Part Number: 54-9822. This is the complete light kit which used an add on alternator mounted to the pull start housing and driven off the flywheel via a small shaft.
If you have the light kit great if not I need:
items: 
10-part # 218-555 wire assembly
11- part # 2210-272 connector-wire
12- part # 2210-273 screw-self tapping
13-part # 1A183-69 alternator
14-part # 590613 shaft-alternator 4








You can Private Message me or call/text 402-981-8805

Thanks in advance!

Hec


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've looked around in the past for that add on generator and all I came up with is NLA.
Maybe someone else might have better skills in finding it but otherwise you might consider adding some sort of bicycle or ATV rechargeable floodlight and or a headlamp.
I have this on my bike. Nothing fancy but keeps me out of potholes. - - > https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XJXP6V8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have a couple of these headlamps - - > https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08251VJV4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Best thing is they come in handy all year long when you need some light.


.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, I've been casually looking for one of those OEM light systems for years now, mostly out of curiosity. I have never seen one in person, but I'll continue looking.

tx


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

might be better off just looking for a newer style snowblower engine that already has a lighting coil already installed. would likely be cheaper plus you could get a bit more powerful engine that is a bit better on fuel than the old flat head engine.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

crazzywolfie said:


> might be better off just looking for a newer style snowblower engine that already has a lighting coil already installed. would likely be cheaper plus you could get a bit more powerful engine that is a bit better on fuel than the old flat head engine.


well if you're going to be logical about all this, then I guess I'll just talk to someone else !!

tx


----------



## jwmatt (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi Hec, I too would like to add a light and also heated hand grips. Looked for a add on stator. Found none. Most people didn't know what I am even talking about. Decided to switch out the motor for a larger one with a built in stator. Thinking around the 8 hp size that will power led light and heated hand grips. I have a MTD 22" that is in like new condition. This should make it a little beast! Hope for the best in your project. John


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the item being looked for has been out of production for several decades ,making that one will be trying to find that needle in haystack. even finding a shop that knows about them something only a very old one would know about as most have either closed up. retired or past away, . while it's possible one may turn up it will be pricy for either a good working used one or a new old stock , either way watch ebay 

jwmatt
welcome to the SBF 
yes a repower will be easier


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Guys,

Yeah I’m loosing hope on finding one. I posted the same want ad on another website and someone responded with I have what your looking for. I was excited about the possibility of finding one. I asked the seller what he wanted and he replied $125 it’s in really nice shape. I asked for pictures and that’s when everything went South on me. I received pictures of a Tec 7 hp flywheel and stator that were so rusty they looked like they were found at the bottom of a lake! My want ad even had the same parts diagram in it!
Oh well

Hec


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I saw the alternator one time on ebay, it was $300 bucks. At that price, you could get an 8hp Tecumseh with the alternator built in and money left over. Those external alternators are super rare and everyone with a minibike wants it to power their lights.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Hec In Omaha said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> I want to add a light to my Toro 421 now powered by a 1998 Tecumseh 5 HP engine.
> I think I need Toro Part Number: 54-9822. This is the complete light kit which used an add on alternator mounted to the pull start housing and driven off the flywheel via a small shaft.
> ...





Hec In Omaha said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> I want to add a light to my Toro 421 now powered by a 1998 Tecumseh 5 HP engine.
> I think I need Toro Part Number: 54-9822. This is the complete light kit which used an add on alternator mounted to the pull start housing and driven off the flywheel via a small shaft.
> ...


Update:

I found a NOS Generator Item 13!

I still need items 11, & 14. Anybody out there have one of these generator parts they would like to part with? Here is what the drive nut looks like.

Hec


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I've still never seen one in the wild. Congrats on finding what you did so far.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

paulm12 said:


> I've still never seen one in the wild. Congrats on finding what you did so far.


Thanks Paul! I even found the wiring harness that plugs into it which has a rectifier to convert AC to DC voltage. Everything is NOS! Now I only need that drive shaft that fits over the flywheel nut and a light. I could probably fab the drive out of an old socket and motorcycle speedo cable if worse comes to worse😝!

Here is what it should look like.
Hec


----------

